# Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler



## FatalMistake (19. März 2009)

*Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Hallo!
Hoffe das is das richtige Forum. ansonsten bitte verschieben 

Also...

Es wäre auch mal ganz nett, wenn man einen Thread darüber machen würde, welche Maschinen man als Privatanwender braucht/nutzen kann, um seine eigenen Kühler herzustellen.

z.B. ich arbeite in der Schule gerne mit der Drehbank bzw. Fräsmaschine.
Natürlich sind solche Dinger ein bisschen zu teuer für den Privatgebrauch.

Es gibt ja sicherlich auch kleinere und vorallem günstigere Drehbänke/Fräsmaschinen, die auch ich mir leisten kann.

Ich dachte da so an PROXXON
Die haben ja auch kleine Fräsmaschinen und Drehbänke.

Könnte man auch solche Geräte benutzen, um zb seinen ersten eigenen Wasserkühler zu bauen? Oder später auch zb Container für LN2 oder Trockeneis?
Wie sieht es da mit den Anzeigen aus? @school haben wir ziemlich überall die Digitalanzeigen für die Position, also für die Maße, wo man grade is wie weit man noch wohin muss etc...Sind da solche Anzeigen dabei? kann man die vlt. selber irgendwie nachrüsten/ selber bauen? Zahlt es sich überhaupt aus? ich glaub schon wenn man da auf einzelnen mm rumreiten muss, damit das Werkstück nicht verhaut wird.

Ich hoffe, es gibt auch andere Leute hier, die sich damit beschäftigen (da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher  ) und die können mir helfen. evtl. hat der eine oder andere ja sogar selbst eine Proxxon Maschine zuhause und könnte einen kleinen Bericht darüber schreiben.

Auch die preise wären nciht schlecht 

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Absolute Fehlanzeige. Mit Maschinen, wie sie Proxxon herstellt, wirst du nicht glücklich werden, da sie keinesfalls dazu taugen Aluminium oder Kupfer in entsprechendem Umfang zu zerspanen. Die Angaben der Hersteller und auch einige Beispiel-Teile sehen zwar immer toll aus, taugen in der Praxis aber gar nichts.

Ich fräse nun schon lange und konnte mich kaum für diese kleinen Maschinen erwärmen. Im Groben und Ganzen taugen sie nicht für Fräser über 3 mm, da die Stabilität und Leistung der Motoren doch nicht ausreichend ist. Und mit so kleinen Fräsern taugt eine Maschine kaum bis gar nicht zum Fräsen von Kühlern.

Wir fräsen momentan auf einer EAS-Easy (LINK) und müssen selbst da noch große Einschränkungen hinnehmen - trotz eines Kaufpreises jenseits von 3.000 Euro.

Such dir also besser jemanden, der dir deine Teile fräst.


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Hi,

ich baue selbst Container für DICE und LN2. Eine Drehbank mit der du vernünftig Pots herstellen kannst, bekommst du neu nicht unter 2000-3000€. Die Bearbeitung von Kupfer ist schwierig da es sehr weich und zäh ist. Da brauchst du einen Motor mit ordentlich Leistung. Glaube nicht, dass die Proxxon Maschinen dies bieten können. Diese sind eher für kleinere Heimarbeiten gemacht.
Professionelle Dreh/Fräsmaschinen mit Digitalanzeigen kosten eine Menge Geld. 
Ich selbst nutze dies Kombination aus einer Dreh/Fräsmaschine: Bernardo Drehmaschinen Proficenter 700 QV - Produkte und Maschinen für Metallbearbeitung
Mit allem Standardzubehör (Meißel, Backenfutter, Bohrer usw.) kommst du auf ca. 4000€.


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Wasserkühler kannst du mit einer Tischfräse bauen. Zur Not tuts auch ein Dremel, allerdings wird es damit schwer, die Nut für die O-Ringe zu fräsen. So hab ich vor ~10 Jahren meine Kühler gebaut ^^


----------



## FatalMistake (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Danke für eure eindeutigen Antworten 
tja dann wird das wohl nix...schade. dann muss ich eben, wenn ich einmal wirklich sowas vorhabe, in die schule gehn damit...
@Klutten: Die Fräsmaschine haben wir sogar in der Schule.^^ aber die größere.

Na gut...dann vergess ich das mit den privaten Maschinen.

Danke euch!!
mfg


----------



## cyberhofi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Ich fräs grad einen CPU-Kühler mit der Proxxon MF-70... klappt bisher ganz gut, allerdings muss ich grad zwangspause machen weil ich noch nen anderen fräser brauch...

Kleine Fräser gehen damit gut solange man nur ca. 0,1mm zustellt, alles ab 3mm hat aber eher was mit kämpfen als mit Fräsen zu tun


----------



## PrimeCool3r (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*



> z.B. ich arbeite in der Schule gerne mit der Drehbank bzw. Fräsmaschine.
> Natürlich sind solche Dinger ein bisschen zu teuer für den Privatgebrauch.


Ich denke du meinst die Berufsschule oder? Warum fragst du dein Lehrer/Meister nicht einfach mal ob du eine "Überstunde" machen kannst und dir das ding Drehen/Fräsen kannst?...


----------



## Eru123 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Ich lerne Feinwerkmechaniker und habe fast täglich mit Dreh-Fräsmaschinen zu tun und ich sprech aus erfahrung Kupfer lässt sich sehr schlecht bearbeiten da braucht man schon ne Stabile Maschine, mit so ner kleinen Fräsmaschine wird das nichts. Besonders die Bohrungen ein Kampf!!^^


----------



## ManuelB (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Ansonsten sind in der Hobbyscene noch die Maschinen von Optimum/Quantum Optimum Maschinen: Startseite recht beliebt. Gehören zwar zu der chinesischen Gattung, sollen aber von der Verarbeitung halbwegs brauchbar sein. Etwas Geld sollte man allerdings schon mitbringen, Zubehör kommt dann ja auch noch. Nur für den Kühlerbau privat wird sich das wohl weniger lohnen.
Ich bau zwar keine Kühler, beschäftige mich aber schon länger hobbymäßig mit den Geschichten (Wabeco F1210E auf CNC umgerüstet, kleine CNC Portalanlage für PCBs und eine konventionelle recht alte Heyligenstädt Drehbank). 
Spaß macht es aber 

MfG
Manu


----------



## FatalMistake (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

ne keine Berufschule...HTL Mössingerstraße in Klagenfurt.

na gut wenn das so einfach nichts wird...Pech gehabt. Den lehrern is eh oft so faaad, da kann ich sicher irgendwen fragen ob ich das entweder selber im Unterricht machen kann oder der Lehrer mir das machen kann wenn er zeit hat.
Ansonsten hätt ich da evtl. noch einen bekannten...sogar 2 mit einer Drehbank. Aber eine ordentliche Fräse...ne die hat glaub ich keiner in meinem bekanntenkreis.

Naja, eben müsste ich mich ja sowieso mal mit den grundlagen der Materialien auseinandersetzen; zb dass Kupfer nicht so leicht zu bearbeiten ist, wusste ich nicht. Und auch sonst...wie ein kühler aussehen soll, wie soll er sein wenn er eine wirklich gute Wärmeabfuhr hat usw...das müsste ich sowieso erstmal lernen.
Also noch ne Menge zeit um das anzugehn 

Aber es ist echt intressant, mit welchen maschinen die Leute da so zu tun haben.

gn8 und mfg
fatalMistake


----------



## cyberhofi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Kupfer geht auch mit den billigen Maschinen recht brauchbar zu bearbeiten, allerdings dauert es eben länger weil man nicht so viel zustellen kann


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du lieber in ner Firma nachfragen, ob du mal etwas fräßen/drehen dürftest, denn gute Maschinen kosten >10000€ und dann wurde das Gerät auch noch nicht gewartet. Zudem lohnt sich eine solche Investition als Privatmann nicht, selbst für 1000€ kann man sich schon locker 2-4 Kühler herstellen lassen.


----------



## FatalMistake (21. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

eben. und für 1000 euro kann ich mir den ganzen oc ordentlich wasserkühlen!
Es wäre eben nur für mich gewesen, da ich mich dafür interessiere und das evtl. mal selber machen wollte!
Ich könnt ja mal in der schule fragen, was die maschinen dort so gekostet haben 
denn wir haben auch eine große CNC; wisst ihr was aufm PC drauf is, der sie steuert?! MS DOS!! 
Das is so ein richtig alter kübel!! xD Kann ja mal ein bild machen wenn keiner hinsieht...^^

mfg


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Da CNC-Maschinen eh nix anderes machen als eine Textdatei runterzurattern, reicht das doch aus. Probleme gibt es nur in 3D, wenn in sekundenschnelle mal eben 100-200 Zeilen verarbeitet werden sollen. ^^

Dafür überträgt man die Daten ja auf die Maschine ...in der oft auch nur ein winziger Pentium II oder III sitzt.


----------



## Eru123 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Auf unseren CNC Maschinen läuft XP!!


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

ich schätz mal das es mit einer cnc maschine gehen würde könnte vllt an eine ran kommen...

wär auf jeden fall schon cool eigene teile herzustelllen..


----------



## q88 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

*Also nach einer Anfrage stelle ich hier nun meinen CPU Kühler und die Herstellund vor!*
*
1. Ich stelle euch erst mal meine Kühler vor  *1. Rev. 1.0
       2. Rev. 2.0​*2. Erläuterung der Herstellung*1. Rev. 1.0
       2. Rev. 2.0​Ich fertige auf meinem 20 Jahre alten Baby / Deckel FP4 mit einer Dialog11 Steuerung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In letzter Zeit habe ich mir zwei CPU Kühler und ein MB Kühler gefräst!
*
CPU Kühler rev. 1.0*

*- Einen Wasserkühler für den Fusionblock meines ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME´s*


Kühlkörper:  Aluminium 40mm x 40mm x 20mm
Deckel:         Acryl / Delrin (POM Natur) 2 x G1/4 40mm x 40mm x 10mm

*- CPU Kühler für meinen E8600*

Kühlkörper:  Aluminium 80mm x 80mm x 15mm unterseite Poliert
Deckel:         Acryl / Delrin (POM Natur) 2 x G1/4 80mm x 80mm x 10mm

Der Kühler wurde mit einfachen 
Konturen gefräst. Die Kühllamellen
sind jeweils 4mm breit und relativ tief gefräst.
Ich wollte die Durchflusshemmung so gering wie
möglich halten.

*
Werkzeuge und Maschinen:*


70mm Schneidplattenfräser VHM
2.5mm HSS Fräser 3schneider
4mm HSS Fräser 3schneider
4mm HSS Bohrer (Befestigungsbohrung Kühler / Deckel)
3.3mm HSS Bohrer (Gewinde M4 im Kühler)
M4 Gewindebohrer
G1/4 Gewindebohrer
Kreissäge zum Zuschneiden der Platten
CNC Fräse Deckel FP4 mit einer Dialog11 Steuerung
Bandsäge
Polierpaste (Unipol)
Feile (entgraten)
Kegelsenker 90° (Senken der Bohrungen)

Zusätzlich habe ich den CPU-Deckel mit meinen Profilnamen
graviert und dann mit schwarzen Lack und einer Aufziespritze vorsichtig
die Konturan ausgefüllt. Dies ergibt einen wunderbaren Kontrast und es 
ist ein Unikat.


*Arbeitszeit:  *

CPU Kühler - 5 1/2h (Kühler + 2 Deckel)

NB Kühler für den Fusionblock - 4h (Kühler + 2 Deckel)

*
Montiert*
http://saved.im/mta3ota5dxq3/zwischenablage012.jpg

*Im Detail*

http://saved.im/mta3ota3zhdw/dsc05212.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3ota4d3nu/dsc05228.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3ota5cgqx/dsc05235.jpg



*Test* CPU

Kompnenten:
siehe unten meine Signatur

E8600 bei 4GHz / 1.325v
Temps:Idle: 38°C-48°C
Last: bis 62°C (1h Prime)
(beide werte Bei 25°C Raumtemperatur)​*Fazit*
Ich selbst bin mit meinem Ergebnis recht zufrieden. Es gibt 
kaum Temperaturunterschiede zum vorherigen (EK Supreme Acetal)
und der war aus Cu. ;D 
Also Q88 Test *Note 2,5* 
(Note 1: mehr Leistung)

___________________________________________

*CPU-Kühler rev 2.0 Vorbereitungen!* Mein aktueller eingebauter

*Kühlkörper:*

Diesmal wird es ein Kupferkühler. In der Kühlart wie der 
EK Supreme bloß ein bischen größer dimensioniert.

Maße: Durchmesser 70mm x 7mm

*Deckel:*

Als Deckel verwende ich wieder weißes Delrin (POM natur). Ich 
möchte den look weiter behalten. Die Gravur bleibt auch
aber nur an eine andere Stelle und etwas kleiner.

Maße: 80mm x 80mm x 15mm

*Sonstiges:*

Da ich sehr selten Kupfer fräse oder drehe 
rechne ich damit das ich mindestens einen Fräser
zerhaue. 

Als Dichtelement benutze ich wieder einen Dichtring.
51mmx2.5mm (Innendurchmesser x Dicke).
Dieser wird in den Deckel um 2mm versenkt und dichtet auf dem Kupferkühler! 

Zu den Werkzeugen werde ich zu den selben wie bei meinen anderen Kühler CPU Kühler rev1.0 greifen. Es werden sich nur die Fräser ändern (Durchmesser und VHM)

Zusätzlich möchte ich den Deckel für den 1366 und den 775 Sockel abbohren!

Ich habe jeweils dazu eine Kostruktionszeichnung angefertigt.

Ich rechne damit das die Durchflusshemmung und Temperaturen viel geringer ist / sind als 
beim EK Supreme da alles etwas großzügiger gefräst wird.



*Der Fertige CPU-Kühler rev 2.0*

Es ist wieder soweit. In ca. 3 1/2h habe ich einen neuen Kühler gefertigt. 
Der Grund war der das ich von meinen letztlich selbstgefrästen Alukühler weg und einen aus Kupfer wollte. Da dieser mehr Leistung haben sollte!

*- CPU Kühlkörper*

Kupfer 65mm x 8mm
Arbeitszeit: 2 1/2h


*- Kühlerdeckel*


Delrin (POM natur) 90mm x 90mm
Arbeitszeit: 1h
Es wurden Bohrungen für 1366 Sockel hinzugefügt (80mm x 80mm)
 
*Im Detail*

http://saved.im/mta3ote2ejy1/dsc05468.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3ote2dwp1/dsc05470.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3oteyajqz/dsc05450.jpg
http://saved.im/mta3otezz2tt/dsc05456.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3oteza2rq/dsc05461.jpg

http://saved.im/mta3ote1zhvj/dsc05467.jpg



*TEST*

Komponenten:
siehe unten

E8600 bei 4GHz / 1.31v
Temps:

    Idle: 36°C - 43°C
    Last: bis 57°C (1h Prime)
    (beide werte Bei 20°C Raumtemperatur)

*Fazit:*

Für mich ist das ein _sehr gutes_ Ergebnis! Zum vorherigen Alukühler
gibt es einen reichlichen Unterschied. (ca. 3°C (Eig. fast nix)) Cu sei dank! ;D

________________________________

*Nun zur Herstellung!*

Da ich die Kühler nicht privat gefräst habe sondern in meiner Firma bin ich mir nicht sicher ob euch das trotzdem interessiert. Denn da habe ich halt die CNC-Deckel Fräse. Ich erläutere mal einige Herstellungsverfahren

*
CPU Kühler rev. 1.0 und rev. 2.0*

Konstruktionszeichnung rev. 1.0 Kühlkörper
Konstruktionszeichnung rev. 1.0 Deckel



Der komplette Grundkörper (Aluminium) wird auf einem Schraubstock mit den von mir eingestellten 1 Tonne (max 3 Tonnen) Spannkraft aufgespannt.
Da ich mir vorher eine Zeichnung angefertigt hatte habe ich mit dem Kantentaster den Mittennullpunkt gesucht.

Jetzt ging es ans Werkzeug suchen und einspannen in die Werkzeughalter.

- 13mm HSS Fräser 3 Schneiden (Für die Einlass- und Suslassfräsung)
- 2mm HSS Fräser 3 Schneiden (Für die Dichtringnut)
- 4 mm HSS Fräser 3 Schneiden (Für die Wasserkanäle)

Je nach dem was man gerade mit welchen Fräser fräsen möchte wird nun der Fräser vermessen und der maschiene den Nullpunkt der Oberflächen angegeben.

Jetzt werden die Programme geschrieben. In meinem Fall im Dialog 11 format!

Eine gefräste Kreisnut (die größte Nut am Kühler rev.1.0 dm 69mm tiefe 4mm):

G0*1 X0 Y0 Z100 - anfahren an der mitte(X0Y0) 100mm (Z100)über dem Material
G17 T1 M3 - Werkzeug 1 (4mm Fräser(T1) drehrichtung rechts(M3))
G0 Z2 M70 - anfahren auf den Sicherheitsabstand 2mm erst wenn G41 startet
G1 Z-4M70 - ins Material eintauchen 4mm tiefe erst wenn G41 startet
G42 G47 R0,02 X0 Y37,5 G0 - rechts der Kontur anfahren auf den Punkt und 4mm tief eintauchen
G2 X0 Y37,5 I0 J0 - einen kompletten Kreis um der Nullpunktmitte dm 69mm
G40 G47 R0,02 - (R0,02) an/abfahrbewegung im (G47) im Virtelkreis radius 0,02mm
G0 Z100 - herausfahren auf 100mm über material
M30 - Satz ende maschine aus

Und da gibt man das alles ein!

Ja und so kann man jede beliebige Form fräsen. Man kann auch in geraden fahren

Ja und je nach den durchmessern werden die Werte in X und Y geändert.
Bohen ist ja klar. Gewindeschneiden auch... kennt ja denke ich mal jeder.

Konstruktionszeichnung rev. 2.0 Kühlkörper
Konstruktionszeichnung rev. 2.0 Deckel


So in der Art ist auch der rev. 2.0 Kühler gefräst. Die Kühlrippen habe ich bloß alle mit der Hand angefahren und habe den Fräser im selbst definierten Forschub fräsen lassen. (gerade wege) Also kein aufwendiges Programm schreiben.



Den Absatz am rev. 2.0 habe ich mit einer Drehmaschine angedreht. (5mm tief) Der Ansatz am Deckel ist jedoch wieder gefräst in der Art wie die Kühlnuten. Nur das der Fräser etwas größer war (20mm) und rechts der definierten Kontur fuhr.

Die Gravur basiert auf der selben Technik. Jede Ecke, jeder Radius, jede Weglänge ist alles schon vordefiniert. Ich brauch nur das schon geschriebene Programm für den jeweiligen Buchstaben oder Zahl anwählen und die Tiefe (Z), Schrifthöhe, Fräsbreite, Forschub, stelle der Gravur in X und Y angeben. Nur noch die Gravur sorgfältig mit einer mit Lack gefüllten Aufziehspritze und Nadel ausfüllen, trocknen lassen, Dichtring einsetzen, Schrauben anziehen, Fertig!

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch meine Fertigung etwas näher bringen. Sorry für den riesen Post. Es sind leider sehr viel Infos die ich nicht im ganzen Theard verstreut haben wollte.

Vielen dank für´s lesen.
Gruß 

Q88


----------



## q88 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Sorry! er zeigt die Bilder nicht an. Er nimmt meine änderung auch nicht an ???


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Lade die Bilder bitte im Forum hoch -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Alles in Allem eine wirklich tolle Arbeit. Für meinen Geschmack sind sie etwas zu groß dimensioniert, aber die Optik in deinem Rechner spricht für sich. Echt top!!! 

Auf einer Deckel FP4 habe ich damals auch gelernt. Ein wirklich geiles Teil und nahezu unkaputtbar. ^^


----------



## q88 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Geil! Ja die isr echt gut! Aber so viele verwinkelte Ecken! Sehr schlecht zum sauber machen. Aber schon ca. 20 jahre alt.

Sorry ich versuche ständig [ img ]xxx[ /img ] zu setzen... das nimmt er einfach nicht an. Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Selbst als ich auf der Maschine 1992 gelernt habe, war sie bei uns schon rund 15 Jahre alt. Die sind wirklich gut und werden immer noch mit hohen Preisen gehandelt.

PS: Wie war das jetzt mit dem Upload?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Schöne Arbeit  

Zwar viel Zeitaufwand aber sieht gut aus


----------



## q88 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Ey ich mache das so wie ich es immer mache, so wie es jeder macht. Er zeigt mir ja die Bilder im erweiterten nicht Editor-Fenster an aber nach dem Speichern übernimmt der sie nicht. 

ist das vieleicht nen  PCGH Extreme Seitenfehler?


----------



## 4clocker (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

q88
Alter sind deine Kühler geil! Respekt


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

1. Mäßige deinen Ton, denn mit "ey" kommst du hier nicht weit. 
2. Sind hier externe Hoster im Forum nicht erwünscht.
3. Ist das kein Fehler, sondern gewollt.
4. Mach dir doch mal die Mühe in das verlinkte HowTo zu sehen, dann erkennst du auch deinen Fehler.


----------



## q88 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

1. Das ey sollte jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen sein. schon gar nicht als angriff. Ich verstehe es bloss nicht. 
2. die externen Hoster kenn ich schon
3...
4. das HowTo habe ich mir eben zum 3. mal durchgelesen und ich habs genau so gemacht


----------



## FatalMistake (19. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Oh mann...echt ne super "Geschichte" ! 
Und ja, finde auch dass die Kühler ein wenig groß sind, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...
Aber die Farbwahl passt ja...das Weiß mit den schwarzen Buchstaben, Zahlen und den komischen punkten da...wie ein Dalmatiner! 

Hast du dir vlt. auch schon mal überlegt, einen Kühler zu bauen, der auf extreme Kühlleistung ausgelegt ist? also dass er auch mit ner normalen Wakü die anderen beliebten Kühler hinter sich lässt? zb den EK...den hab ich auch. Oder Kühler für nen Chiller oder so...da funzen ja normale Wakü Kühler nicht auf Dauer.

Aber allgemein eine super Arbeit! 

mfg


----------



## P37E (21. April 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Deckel Maschinen sind SEHR gute Maschinen, hab teilweise auch auf einer gelernt aber noch ohne CNC Steuerung (also sehr alt das Teil), aber was Steifheit oder Lagerspiel angeht immer noch top. 
Bei uns auf der Arbeit laufen auch viele Windows Server Betriebssysteme da Stabilität wohl das wichtigste ist. Hätte die Möglichkeit in meiner alten Lehrwerkstatt CNC zu fräsen und zu drehen werde ich demnächst mal nutzen denk ich. 

So ein schickes Stickstoff / Trockeneis Rohr und ne Wakü für Prozzi etc muss her...


----------



## NikO (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

was hält ihr den von der maschine , bzw von der firma


CNC Fräse Graviermaschine BZT PF750P +PCNC Fräsmaschine bei eBay.de: Maschinen (endet 06.08.09 19:00:00 MESZ)


ich finde es interessant


lg


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

Ein Bekannter hat, bevor er jetzt selbst eine Maschine gebaut hat, auch mit BZT geliebäugelt. Die Fräsmaschine ist aber für den Preis viel zu instabil und auf die Videos der Seite kannst du nix geben. Das Fräsbild ist selbst bei geringen Zustellungen schon nicht mehr sauber. Ein besserer Kompromiss aus Leistung/Stabilität/Preis war von der Firma EAS zu bekommen. Diese Maschine war dann bei uns aber nur ein paar Tage im Einsatz, da sie auch zu instabil war. Kurz und schmerzfrei ging die Maschine wieder zurück. Die verwendeten Spindeln von Kress sind zwar durch langjährige Garantien auch zunächst interessant, haben aber Null Leistung.

Die nun selbstgebaute Maschine ist um ein Vielfaches stabiler und leistungsstärker. Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit Postprozessor und Umsetzung aus einem leistungsfähigen CAD-Programm neigen sich diese nun aber dem Ende und es ist nur noch etwas Programmieraufwand am Postprozessor notwendig.

Kurzfassung: Finger weg, wenn du mehr als nur gravieren möchtest. Fräsen ist nur mit Frust möglich, wenn man auch mal Buntmetalle oder Alu fräsen will. An Stahl oder sogar Edelstahl jetzt nicht mal gedacht.


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2009)

*AW: Maschinen zum Selbstherstellen von Kühler*

hm...

Wasserkühlung - Wasserkühler im Eigenbau / psahgks goes Fräse + Drehe - img 1183 888 kuehler 600 799


----------

